# g-techniq presentation case



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

since reading the g-tech presentation case thread ive been looking for a suitable case to keep those little g-tech bottles to save me hunting through my carryalls and bags , today i found the solution , the wife's makeup case , hope when she gets in she doesnt mind donating it , well i hope not as ive cut up all the panels now :lol:

i found some some foam and got to work cutting it into suitable size pieces to fill all the trays , i then laid them all in where they fitted best and cut more foam to secure the bottles in place

i like the way it turned out but had room to spare so filled with some of my other favourites but they will change when i get my t1 ect to complete the set

see what you think














































made a few more alterations to sponge










new Gtech products added










and the finished product all g-tech products


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow that is fantastic mate and really professional looking aswell. I quite fancy having a go at something like this myself as I currently have all my Gtechniq and Wolf's in a red Sealey Toolbag and its a bit clutterd and messy.
If you could get it wrapped in the Gtechniq red compleate with logo it would be amazeing


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Me like it,very nice!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks mate

maybe rob can suggest something to do with the case <wink wink rob> , only had a window sticker rob gave me when i visited the unit a few weeks back but as you say would look great with a nice size g-tech sticker on it and possible sprayed red


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

i am really liking that:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Just looking again at the pictures I think it would also look fantastic if the case was polished so a shiny finish and then a few bigger Gtechniq stickers placed on the case. Thats a weekend project for you getting the case shiny.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

it was actually in a bad state and i had to use an acid cleaner to get it as it is now 

could try some sv metal polish ?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks really good mate.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have never tried the SV Polish so I cant say but how about wire wool or the Britemax Twins. The shint case is only my opinion mate as I like blingy metal and if you saw my car you would understand


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

That's pretty cool. May have to invest.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> I have never tried the SV Polish so I cant say but how about wire wool or the Britemax Twins. The shint case is only my opinion mate as I like blingy metal and if you saw my car you would understand


have you not seen my car :lol: ??? , i was called the bling king on my car club forum due to the amount of chrome i have :lol:


----------



## Joech92 (Nov 25, 2011)

I like that!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks joe


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

CTR De said:


> have you not seen my car :lol: ??? , i was called the bling king on my car club forum due to the amount of chrome i have :lol:


So your a black and chrome guy like me, fantastic someone else who has taste :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

well actually its nightshade , it looks black all winter but in the summer has a purply tinge and silver flake

you can see it here under halogens


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice mate but them wheels need blinging up to :lol: only jokeing , I will one day get some piccys up of my car but I need to de-swirl it first so it will be Spring onwards


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

wifes home and not happy (but i am :lol , shes forgiven me but says i have to buy her a new case for her makeup that i lovingly threw in a carrier bag so i could use this case :lol:

oh well , i think my needs were greater and the case will be happier :lol:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Tell her to use her Handbag as they are usualy big enough to carry the kitchen sink in :lol:. If you do need to buy her another I have looked on Ebay and the have some simular for around the £20/£25 mark but I am sure she would be more than happy with a Cardboard Box:lol:


----------



## Tom H (May 20, 2009)

Spot on - i really need to get around to making something like that up!


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

BAAM! liking that. much better solution than a regular brief case type one.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Its been passed by the boss mate :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

thanks rob ,rob do you have any bigger gtech stickers that i could put on it ???


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Top job that is


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I like this!!!

i need to start collecting G Tech Too!


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

cheers fella's


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Like that alot mate


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats awesome dude:thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Lovely!


----------



## orangeboy (Dec 23, 2011)

That's sooo cool, but you'll be sooo dead when she gets in


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

really appreciate all your comments guys , no one understands our obsessive nature like we do eh :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i'd love to have seen the mrs face when she saw this craig... bet you were in TROUBLE!! :lol:

if you now need to buy her a new one, wait til it comes, move all your stuff into the shiny new one and give her the old one back HAHA


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

she wont be getting one of these again :lol: , i'll buy her a plastic one for a fiver :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

did a few alterations last night with the foam , looks a bit tidy'er now 

pic added to op


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks so perfessional . Need to try some more Gtechniq bits only used c5 .


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

i just need to get some c2 c3 and t1 to fill the case properly

love Gtechniq stuff , i have a lot of nice stuff but the Gtech just always seems a bit better 

my only dislike is that p1 dries out too fast so i have to add a spot or 2 of menz to increase the work time , i know you can spritz water to keep it going but i hate stopping to keep bringing it back but other than that its a fine polish and a good addition to the gtech range , if i had to choose just one range of products to use this would be it


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice! i have a thing for flight casees


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

cheers mate , i wouldnt mind another briefcase style one for polishes and another for my wax collection but where does it all end [lol]


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Craig, I'll show you a different technique for p1 sometime, I dont add anything to it, and dont use water either.. just use it straight out the bottle.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Are you still making space ships out of egg cartons and cornflake boxes


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> Craig, I'll show you a different technique for p1 sometime, I dont add anything to it, and *dont use water either.. just use it straight out the bottle.*


Like a true scotsman


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

pffffft. i did one a few months back  :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=98945


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Like a true scotsman


:lol:


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

wow, that is  amazing, I want one of those. :thumb:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

cheers ratchet


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

CTR De it looks awesome, and you've had me looking all over the internet for one of these at a good price (spent way too much lately, trying to be good, honest) as I'd like to do the same, if you don't mind a fan boy.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

go for it mate :lol:

it was in the house thats why i used it but it turned out to be perfect and much better than expected , i think there about £20 on ebay , i will definately be doing some more of these for all my other stuff but the larger bottles will require the briefcase type ally cases


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

CTR De said:


> go for it mate :lol:
> 
> it was in the house thats why i used it but it turned out to be perfect and much better than expected , i think there about £20 on ebay , i will definately be doing some more of these for all my other stuff but the *larger bottles will require the briefcase* type ally cases


Unfortunately, I just got rid of my aluminium briefcase for a larger Mezzi case, which would be way too big at 550x320x240mm. Live and learn.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice in deed


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

anyone on here with any old ally cases (briefcase style) please let me know , i would be happy to pay , cheaper the better though :lol:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Very nice in deed


thanks derek :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Try Maplin they are good for these cases often have discount deals


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

There one in B&Q £30 was looking last night


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Cant warrent £60 as I need 2


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

What did you use to cut the foam? Really does look well done .


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

scissors :lol: , its a nice soft light foam so cut very easy


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ok cheers :thumb: going to give something like this a try where I can get quite a big collection in one .


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

look forward to seeing your results mate


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

please note guys my pics have gone temporarily due to exceeding my 10gb bandwidth on photobucket , it resets tomorrow so all pics will return , thanks


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

another Gtech delivery today so updated the case , t1 and c6 added (shame the labels have changed but hey ho)










just c2 and c3 to go either side of p1 and its finished :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice, looking good. My L1 and T1 came the other day, and my case from maplins came today. Just need a visit to rymans for foam.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

looking forward to seeing it :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

CTR De said:


> another Gtech delivery today so updated the case , t1 and c6 added (shame the labels have changed but hey ho)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic mate but what is hideing its face above T1, is it shy or is it something you are testing for someone


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2012)

very smart!


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Hopefully, pictures will be showing. Fingers crossed. Only set up a photobucket account two minutes ago.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Haven't figured how to resize yet. Sorry.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

svended said:


> Hopefully, pictures will be showing. Fingers crossed. Only set up a photobucket account two minutes ago.


Nice job mate and again another professional looking kit


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

Shinyvec said:


> Looks fantastic mate but what is hideing its face above T1, is it shy or is it something you are testing for someone


its a w2 25% mix so just used an old bottle :lol:


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

svended said:


> Hopefully, pictures will be showing. Fingers crossed. Only set up a photobucket account two minutes ago.


looking good mate , nice case too , where did you get that Gtechniq's sticker ???


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

you need to get a 500ml bottle of p2 next to the p1, and replace the small p2 with 100ml of G3 to complete the kit mate lol


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

CTR De said:


> looking good mate , nice case too , where did you get that Gtechniq's sticker ???


Image taken from google images at 44kb, enlarged, printed and laminated. But is only temporary. Got friend looking at file size so I can increase the font without any distortion or pixelation. Then get it laminated in the form of a laptop skin, it'll cost £15 plus VAT but will make it look more professional (permission kindly given by Rob to recreate logo).


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Im loving that buddy :argie: Top work


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> you need to get a 500ml bottle of p2 next to the p1, and replace the small p2 with 100ml of G3 to complete the kit mate lol


sound good , i do want to get c2/c3 in there somewhere :lol: when i can afford them , can i get those in 100ml bottles ???


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

CTR De said:


> sound good , i do want to get c2/c3 in there somewhere :lol: when i can afford them , can i get those in 100ml bottles ???


Yes. Got C3 in 100ml and 500ml in mine. The 100ml is a good size but find the trigger on the 500ml easier to use.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

finally complete with all g-tech products


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow that's a serious collection you got there, very nice!


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

That does look very o.e spec,superb.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

took a while but worth it , its my detailing pride and joy :lol:

thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome! im going to have to get of them cases now :argie:


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

svended said:


> Hopefully, pictures will be showing. Fingers crossed. Only set up a photobucket account two minutes ago.


Nice! can i ask were you got the case?


----------



## Hercs74 (Dec 29, 2011)

£24.99 - £29.99 is the cheapest i can find them on the net... Either Maplins or E-bay...


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Defined Reflections said:


> Nice! can i ask were you got the case?


Got mine at Maplins. £25 posted and arrived the next day.

She's my pride and joy and goes everywhere with me.


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

:lol:, ditto


----------



## Scott_Paterson (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi ,
After reading this thread i also bought a case as its looks great! After i have finally chosen the final products to keep in the case, where could i purchase any foam to suit ?


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

if anyone is interested my case may be up for sale soom in the sales section , new job means i just dont need it all


----------



## david_pupu (Sep 19, 2011)

makeup for cars ^_^


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Scott_Paterson said:


> Hi ,
> After reading this thread i also bought a case as its looks great! After i have finally chosen the final products to keep in the case, where could i purchase any foam to suit ?


Google 'pluck foam inserts'


----------

